# PSE Bow Madness Cam Tuning?



## jam66 (Sep 27, 2006)

Where should the string line up on the cams hash marks if the string is on the middle post? Could someone post a picture?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

It's kinda hard to explain w/o a pic, but on the MC and the XL models, the cable should line-up with the line closest to the string. On the XS model, the cable will line-up with the line closest to the riser.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

MC and XL should be on mark #2
XS should be on mark #1

This is with limbs maxed-out and the string-end on the "." post.
Moving the string to a diff post will move the cable off the mark.
With the cam at it's neutral setting, the PSE logo on the cam should be about parallel with the string (yellow line).

I use Americas Best strings, and they come dead-on spec length. I just install them and let the marks lie where they may.

ps. this particular pic is one i just pirated to use as an example. the cam appears to be overrotated due to the string on the "+" post, and the cable seems to be twisted-up a good bit. some shooters do this to gain extra draw lenght and/or more lbs.


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

NCCrutch, great post. I've noticed the same thing on my Hoyts. Logo parrallel to the string.


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Bmxl*

So how is it supposed to look when it is in the + post like a 29.5" draw?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

anytime you put it on the "+" post, it's going to let the cam roll back similar to the position of the cam in the pic. Your cable will probably fall midway between the scribed marks. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Pat_D (Oct 19, 2009)

Is there a crash course on adjusting the MC cam? I've found bits and pieces around, but can't get the whole picture. Wife has bought me a used Bowmadness for Christmas. No manual and the one on PSE's site doesn't seem to cover it. I think the draw lenght is at 29". No clue what the let-off is set to. This is first new(ish) bow I've had since '87.

Any advise would be appreciated.

Pat


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

Pat_D said:


> Is there a crash course on adjusting the MC cam? I've found bits and pieces around, but can't get the whole picture. Wife has bought me a used Bowmadness for Christmas. No manual and the one on PSE's site doesn't seem to cover it. I think the draw lenght is at 29". No clue what the let-off is set to. This is first new(ish) bow I've had since '87.
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> Pat


the module has letters A-E or something like that and with the screws in the A holes the DL is 30, B is 29 and so forth. 
Let off... in the pics, the string stop (small black cylinder on the cam) is in the B hole at 80% let off. there are 2 holes for A, 2 holes for B and so forth. The outter hole is 80% and the inner hole is 65%. there is a line connecting the holes on the cam and they are marked pretty clearly. You just need some allen wrenches to adjust them.


----------

